# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  كيف انزل المنتدى على قوقل ..!!

## أسرار الليل

السلام عليــكم ..
لو كان عندي منتدى وبغيت انزله ع قوقل كيف انزله ؟؟
اني قريت من قبــل إن شهــر وينزل في قوقل صحيح ولا لا ؟؟
وإذا لا كيف انزله  :embarrest:  !!
ولله فرفرت وما لاقيت حــل .. :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله لو كان عندي علم 
كان علمتش
ان شاء الله احد يفيدش

----------


## فداء الحسين(ع)

السلام عليكم ,,,

طريقه سهله جداً جداً

والمشكلة معروضه في موقع قوقل بالصفحة الرئيسيه 

ادخل هنا 
http://www.google.com/intl/ar/add_url.html

راح تطلع لك صفحه فيها تعليمات اقرأها بالراحه ولاتستعجل 
بعد ماتقراها راح تلاحظ وجود مربعين تضيف فيهم بياناتك
الاول تضيف فيه عنوان ورابط موقعك مراعياَ وجود http://
والثاني تضيف فيه اسم موقعك او كلمات عنه او معلومات عنه 
وسيضاف الى محرك البحث بدقائق معدوده بإذن الله 

وتحياتي لكم..

----------


## ام عبودي

شكرااا على الافاده الحلوة انا الان بفضل الله ثم بفضلكم عرفت منتداي على القوقل تحياتي لكم

----------


## حساسه بزياده

توني أدري إن لازم أضيفه
كنت أعتقد إنه ينضاف أوتماتيك 
زي إللي تبعي بروحه إنضاف

----------


## mr-koko

انا حولت انزله اكثر من مره ما نزل ايش المشكله

----------


## مطلوب

:  تم ايقاف عضويتك لعدم الالتزام بالقوانين .. الادارة

----------


## ام عبود

مشكوووووووووووووووووره

----------


## Abu khalil

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عاشقة دم الحسين

ان شالله احد يفيدش

----------

